# Which Hygrophilia do you like?



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

My favorite is Hygrophilia Polysperma. Lushious green color, undemanding and grows so darn fast. :-D Its taking over my half of my tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine is probably Tropic Sunset, though I've never been able to keep it alive in my tanks.


----------

